# Thigh injection



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 5, 2011)

Gents,
Here is my recent thigh injection.  Just wanted to show folks how to inject into the thigh.  I know it's not perfect, but neither is life!  Thanks WP!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eD5SZIRJ7M&feature=youtube_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzu6mDWrCKU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

V/R
Chris 


V/R
Chris


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 5, 2011)

thats not the ideal place to shoot the thigh, but thanks for the video


----------



## alphabolic (Sep 5, 2011)

damn, you inject like directly on top and in the middle of the thigh... i usually always go about 2 hand's distance down from the pelvic bone and on on the outter thigh. so upper-middle thigh and slightly outside. if i inject closer to my knee, than i'll feel it in my knee the next 2 days which is why i aim high.


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 5, 2011)

this is the area you want to inject



alphabolic said:


> damn, you inject like directly on top and in the middle of the thigh... i usually always go about 2 hand's distance down from the pelvic bone and on on the outter thigh. so upper-middle thigh and slightly outside. if i inject closer to my knee, than i'll feel it in my knee the next 2 days which is why i aim high.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 5, 2011)

It just works for me here.  It still accomplishes the same goal.  Thanks for the advice though.  You guys are always so helpful!  Thanks!


V/R
Chris


----------



## Vibrant (Sep 5, 2011)

Technically, that's where you want to inject. I even go a little higher by about 1 inch.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 5, 2011)

Great pic bro.  Like I said this is what works for me.  Everybody plucks a chicken a different way.   


V/R
Chris


----------



## UcantHang (Sep 5, 2011)

That needle looked fucking huge on that video. I do upper-outer as well but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## nomnom (Sep 5, 2011)

man that looked like a harpoon, lol  im glad im lean enough to use a 29g slin for my quads and everywhere else.  thanks for the vid sir


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 5, 2011)

thanks for good video.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for everyones comments.  We don't do our pins the same.  Here doesn't bother me at all.  I am able to push in smoothly and after injecting have little to no pain afterwords.  Everyone has how they do it.


----------



## hdemmon446 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thats a slow ass injection. I shove mine in quickly, and it is more to the outside to.. Not in at an angle like that picture shows but still more to the outside of the thigh but if that works for you sweet.


----------



## MaxBiceps (Sep 6, 2011)

Damn that took forever to pierce the skin.

Question: why only 1 cc of Test? Are you running a form of TRT or are you stacking it? What does your cycle look like?


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 6, 2011)

No that was 200mg and will do another one this week for a total of 400mg for 1st couple of weeks.


V/R
Chris


----------



## jjpeters4 (Sep 6, 2011)

I do mine like the pic vibrant posted but an inch or two higher, and damn that looked like a 1.5" 18 gauge needle, what size was that? 23g 1" suits me fine.


----------



## hypno (Sep 6, 2011)

Everyone is different of course. However, I must agree that was a SLOW injection. Darting it in for me but if slow works for you then that's how it is. Just getting it into a muscle works I guess. Thanks!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 6, 2011)

Most important is if you receive pain or no pain after inject or during injecting?


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 6, 2011)

jjpeters4 said:


> I do mine like the pic vibrant posted but an inch or two higher, and damn that looked like a 1.5" 18 gauge needle, what size was that? 23g 1" suits me fine.



I used a 23 1/5.  It just looked big.  Lol. Thanks for everyone's comments!!!


V/R
Chris


----------



## MaxBiceps (Sep 6, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> No that was 200mg and will do another one this week for a total of 400mg for 1st couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> V/R
> Chris




Ah I see. I'm glad to hear you using reasonable dosages. 400mgs is plenty to grow, contrary to popular belief. You also have a much lower chance of developing estrogen problems. Kudos for being reasonable.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 7, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Most important is if you receive pain or no pain after inject or during injecting?



None at all man.  Great gear WP.  Thanks!


V/R
Chris


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 7, 2011)

MaxBiceps said:


> Ah I see. I'm glad to hear you using reasonable dosages. 400mgs is plenty to grow, contrary to popular belief. You also have a much lower chance of developing estrogen problems. Kudos for being reasonable.



Thanks man.  I know what the right thing is to do bro.  Not trying to have man boobs.


V/R
Chris


----------



## LAM (Sep 7, 2011)

I use a 25g and 3 diff inj sites in the quads


----------



## Gettinhard (Sep 7, 2011)

I hate leg injects. They always hurt days after. I have never done it that way Chris. May try it sometime. I dont even do them right now because i dont like to be sore like that.
 I cant believe you dont hit a bone with that fucking long ass pin! WTH! Bro you probably only need a 1incher. But maybe thats why you dont feel any pain, you go so deep there are no more nerves lol


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 8, 2011)

Lol.  It doesn't really bother me.  Some times I hit a nerve and get the sweats but just keep on going and feel the rush.  Lol.  


V/R
Chris


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 8, 2011)

I go on the outside and keep it high. 25g 1". This is my go-to spot. The only one where I don't ever get any PIP.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 8, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I go on the outside and keep it high. 25g 1". This is my go-to spot. The only one where I don't ever get any PIP.



If folks are on cycle right now, it would be great if you could post a pic of you pinning in your favorite area.  This will help and give guys a picture of what they should be aiming for.  Might be helpful, what do you guys think?


V/R
Chris


----------



## Gettinhard (Sep 8, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> V/R
> Chris


 

Good Post, Thats what i think


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 9, 2011)

Gettinhard said:


> Good Post, Thats what i think



Thanks bro!


V/R
Chris


----------

